# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Dream Control and Stabilization >  >  RelaxAndDream´s NeverEnding Story Of How He Controlled His Dreams

## RelaxAndDream

So i start this workbook as a motivation for me to set goals and accomplish them one by one instead of just having vague ideas what i maybe might would like to do  :smiley: 

*Current Easy Dream Controls and How You Do It*
I do most of my dreamcontrols with handgestures.
*Telekinesis*
-smaller objects i can do most of the time with nearly no effort. 
-pushing or pulling things or people is no problem neither 
-i still have some problems with more then 3 or 4 objects. 
-i never tried bigger objects like a car or a building so far 
-hold things without motion for some time in the air: just tried once. not that easy as i thought but need to try it more then one time to say if its difficult or not

*Flying* 
works most of the time more or less without major problems but it is sometimes not that fast or coordinated as i would like. i normally fly superman-style i think^^

*Summon* 
not that of an expert but i would say that most of the time i get what or whom i want. sometimes it needs a lot of time and when it needs to much time it might influence my awareness. 
most of the time i expect something to be somewhere around like behind me, around the corner or in my pockets. 
i want to get better in summoning. 
i tried now twice the hand behind my back technique. once someone grab my hand but i woke up, once it didnt work.
-> this i want to try more and see if this might be my standard summoning skill. with items too.
i dont have so much experience with summoning yet but from my feeling i would say it wont make this big problem for me.

*Super- Speed/Strengh etc.*
i´ve already run in superspeed Flashstyle for some times. is not that biggie. 
i´ve jump pretty high to
i´ve liftet a car without a problem
i´ve jumped many times from high heights and smashed or landed on the ground.


*Current Hard Dream Controls and How You Have Tried It.*
*Manipulating Elements*
i often try to summon fire in my hand so my hand is burning and i can either throw fireballs or do a fireblast. 
-i do have problems to get my hand burning just like that. i tried it some times with some liquid in my hand expecting it to be fuel and then ignite it with my other hand with a snip expecting to be like a lighter. worked some times. i once concentrated only on my thumb and how it would look like and feel when it would burn. it started burning on its own and i could then expand the fire to my whole hand. but it was a weak and not that stable fire. 
i had more then once that when i just start moving my hands fast and expecting or wanting to throw fireballs funny things fly around like here and there a fireball accompanied by meatballs glowing juggling balls dragonballs and so on xD
-Kamehameha: did once in a semilucid dream, was pretty cool^^ think i need to repeat it some time but i am not the fighter in lucid dreams so this wont be a dreamcontrol i will need to use often
-electricity of hands: seems to be easier to me than fire but tried it just two or three times
-water: never tried... dont know kind of just not that waterguy type.

*Teleportation*
-in one dream i teleported via summoning a portal on the ground and jump in. it worked but was quite some effort to summon and open the portal. the first time jumping through was an awesome sensation and optic but i think i lost lucidity for a short period of time. the second time i jumped into the void.
-blink eye teleportation: tried it automatically in a semilucid dream (short range only within sight) where it worked like a charm without any effort. repeated it after wards in a good and stable lucid and teleported with intention into my room. was easy and effective. i want to practice this way of teleportation because you dont need anything and i just takes a second. i really like it and hope that it stays that easy for me  :smiley: 

*Transform*
Never tried so far. the only thing i did once was to stretch my fingers. sure an interesting task but i dont feel the urge or dont have a specific aim into what i want to transform or what i would like to accomplish with it. 

*Current LD rate and LD count* 
Rate: 1-3 per week (depending of how crazy i go on weekends. happens that i mess up my sleeppattern and awareness so much that i start recalling dreams again not until Tuesdays)
Count: around 60

Small Goals
-summon nearly every lucid dream a person that has to participate in my lucid dream 
-summon an animal 
-teleport to a beautiful meadow with a nice tree where i want to sit down and enjoy my surroundings the clouds the smell and all i can get
Tree-on-meadow.jpg


Big Goals
-persistent DC that helps and accompanies my lucids
-longlasting and satisfying sex (i think i just tried it once while beeing fully lucid. got a bj but she was not that good^^)


*Favorite Goals Accomplished*
TBA


I love input, so post suggestions and your experiences and maybe even cool goals you might think that suit me and help me in advancing my LD Control!

----------


## Patience108

Nice to see what your doing RelaxAnd Dream   :smiley: 

 :paranoid:  I personally know exactly what you mean about the " having vague ideas about doing stuff " ...

 Go for it!

 :Happy:

----------


## RelaxAndDream

Got lucid  this morning and remembered my goals and tried to teleport... interesting outcome:

... i rub my hands and instantly know my goal: Teleport away to a nice meadow with a tree  so i close my eyes imagine the scene, my head is falling a litte to the back and i open my eyes again. "hm no meadow" but my eyes are messed up. it looks a little bit like squinting. i see from both sides or with both eyes my center of my face. i see my nose and my upper lip. but other than squinting i dont see anything around blured but i mostly see my face and a very small spot surrounding. i see on the left site a mirror but i cant manage to move myself in the right position to see myself. the outline of the apartment is the same but as far as i can see the little spot i see it looks like a different apartment. i rub my eyes like hell but nothing helps. hm what would you do if you have broken eyes? how do i fix that? i close my eyes and start moving around with waving my hands around so i dont run against something. i suddenly need to smile because that must look very stupid. damn it, i think, when i cant see anything atleast something nice to touch: i reach out my arms and i expect to touch every second a nice pair of boobs . i move some steps but no boobs. i open my eyes and they start working again. "ah you just need a distraction" i go back to the corridor still not seeing 100% perfectly but good enough and thinking what i could do. suddenly i hear the sound of closing the supply cabinet and i wake up...
DJ Link

interesting for sure but just dont know how this could happen xD maybe not enough or detailed visualization from the target? will try again this night  :tongue2:

----------


## Sensei

haha, I like that dream. When things are messing up, it is good to blame it on something. When it is vision, I like to close my eyes and see through them or just teleport. I also like the "taking something off your eyes" or "taking your eyes out" out.  :smiley:

----------


## RelaxAndDream

hm teleportation seems to be more difficult than i thought at the beginning  ::D:  one time i got insecteyes instead and the second time i was in my bed again still lucid. was to perplex to try it just again. 

First Try:
I remember my goal that i want to teleport. i smile, enjoy, close my eyes and think why not. i lukewarm imagine where i want to go open my eyes and feel again a little like my eyes are squint but i can manage it to look straight again. more interesting is that i see through a grid of compound eyes like i would wear funny insect eye glasses. Pretty strange i think. i try to put the "glasses" of and actually put of some glasses but the visual stays. i concentrate on the other feeling i have or get and pretty soon my visual is normal again

Second Try: 
i clap her back and say something like "and thats the reason why you should regulary do a RC, i go now and try to teleport cya" i move some feet away close my eyes and imagine a meadow. my eyes seem not to be closed 100% like in meditation and i see my shadow like there is a bright lamp right behind me. i close them for good try to visualize (i see a little visuals like floating stars or something) nick with my head and open my eyes. i am in my bed. a little confused i stand up and still know i am dreaming but start to question. i want to go out of my room and notice my door is completely green. i smile because no RC is needed.

hm next time i will try to say out loud where i want to go not just imagine it. should help because i make my intention more clear. maybe i will try to hold my eyes longer closed and even start walking? 
if it wont work i will try to remember immediately again and not wait for the next lucid.
and if that dont work i will try to lay down sleeping and see what happens  :wink2:

----------


## Sensei

Well don't feel the need to try only one method. It is good to try and do things that come to you in dreams! Maybe ask a dream character, summon a portal gun, or anything else that comes to mind. One time I got a nerve gear (actually like 5 times) and just yelled "link start!" 

 

Using imaginary dream technology is super good and fun.  :smiley:

----------


## RelaxAndDream

Teleportation in different ways? Done! with the location i had in mind? Close enough!  :smiley: 

*With a drawn portal:*
-i wake up in my bed and instantly know this is a dream. i am in a dull room with white walls and nothing inside. i stand up and hear my roommates alarm go on again i start singing something to not hear the alarm so i dont wake up (the alarm must have been in my dream because at this time my roommate wasnt here anymore i think) i think about what to do and remember that i want to practice teleportation. i dont want to try blink eye teleportation and think about lay back in bad and fall asleep. i sit in my bed but i remember ~Dreamer~ way of teleporation. i stand up again go to the wall and point my finger on the wall and think "Red" so i can paint. i paint a oval portal that is not red but more a faint line. i try to push it some times and it the wall give away. i push so hard that i just fall right into the hole and find myself in the void. i use it to incubate where i want to go because i forgot to do it before. i think and repeat "meadow with a tree" and suddenly after some moments i´m standing on a way and infront of me is a field. 

-i stand up and look around and see for example my couch missing. i still do a nosepinch and remember that i could teleport again. i search a wall with some space and draw a small portal like before. i push again and the cycle falls insight the wall i feel a pulling force again but can resist to fall insight. i sit infront of the hole/portal and climb insight. i feel like falling and this time i dont see black but greyish like when you pick the wrong tv channel. it changes a bit and gets more sharp like a loading screen and suddenly i hear a sound and enter a game? everything looks a little pixelated. it is a futuristic theme and i think i see some startrek guys. i am a bit confused and move around.

*With a mirror:*
-thinking about that i could teleport right again this time with a mirror. i go back but now the mirror is just a small vertical stripe. i tap against it and after some times it gets fluid. i put in my arm till my shoulder but then it doesnt go any further because the mirror is to small. i back off and while heading to the next room i yell "Commander i need a bigger Mirror!" i enter the next room and see "Data and Riker" (i dont watch Startrek so dont know what rank they have or anything; i talked to a friend one or two days ago about Startrek because there is an episode about lucid dreaming he told me). Riker starts going away to get me a bigger mirror while data is just standing around. i see an mirror on a shelf and take it. it is a little dusty and i put it on the ground thinking this might be big enough. i strife of some of the dust and tip on it again. it starts to be fluid again and i stand on the mirror sinking in. i leave with a Ciao! while Data is just looking at me with no motion. i fall again into the void and imagine my "meadow and tree" i appear on a forest path and see a farm infront of me. 

Here the DJ Link to read the whole dreams. that was some of the best lucids in some time! really enjoyed them!  :smiley: 


*New small/medium Goals:*
-Try to summon the girl with short reddish purple hair to see if she might be a more special DC! 
-Get some proper damage out of my hands with a fireburst or kamehameha!

----------


## Patience108

Nice job RelaxAndDream  :smiley:  Love the creativeness - really inspiring!

----------


## ~Dreamer~

I'm so excited that you got to try the portal techniques, well done!  ::goodjob:: 
And great work thinking of the meadow to move on from the void. That sounds like a teleportation technique of its own.  :smiley: 

Your new goals sound really interesting too - I don't think I've read about your DC before, was she in a previous dream?
I saw that one of your big goals is to have a persistent DC, so I'm excited to find out if this will be her!  ::D: 

Edit: Just reading your DJ, so now I know where the girl comes from.  :tongue2:

----------


## RelaxAndDream

Thank you dreamer for your comments. i really appreciate it that you every now and then drop by  :smiley:  

im a little insecure concerning the girl. i cant remember/visualize her that good anymore but i think i will just try to summon her and see what my subconscious will do with it  :smiley:  would be really cool if she would recur in some of my dreams

----------


## RelaxAndDream

So i had a lucid tonight. i think it started semilucid and my awareness raised until a point i, just like that, remembered that i want to summon this interesting redhead girl. i´ve tried to expect her in my room but it was dark and the lightswitch didnt work. i tried to make it brighter by command but it wont work. (the room brightened up afterwards on its own as i looked interested in a mirror so yea again: dont think about a problem and there is no problem) i called her like she might hide somewhere but nothing. i closed the door and imagined her again insight but again no success. i then run around in the apartment and called her in hope she would turn up somewhere. i found another person in a room who obviously wasnt her and woke up then. 
my awareness wasnt as high as it could be. i actually incubated that i want to summon her behind my back but i didnt remember it. 

so yea i will try next time again. now i am just curious if i can do it at all because i really cant remember her appearance anymore but nevertheless i want to train my summoning skills so this will be a good practice after all and lets see whom i will summon  :wink2:  
maybe even if i cant summon her i might summon someone else and if i give him/her enough attention, and really internalize the appearance and believe that its not just another "dumb" DC but might be smart, have some insight and depth he or she actually might have it?! [someone pointed out that i didnt get a joke told because i didnt expect/think the DC to be "smart" enough... maybe... i dont know]

----------


## Patience108

Weldone for your persistence - I haven't managed to summon someone yet and particularly there is some one who has passed I really want to see ...  ::alien::  will do it soon!

----------


## RelaxAndDream

i had some attempts to summon her again. 
-i get lucid because i move from one location in direction to the toilet and have some time thinking. while thinking i realize this must be a dream. Nice! i enter a building and want to summon that girl. i put my hand behind my back and expect her to grab it. after some time a pretty big male hand grabs my hand. i turn around and a asian looking guy start dancing. he dont let my hand go and he looks strange doing his dance. i loose my hand from him and go somewhere else looking for her but fall into the void (get myself out of it again) distraction and then end of dream.

--> i then concluded that i really need to visualize her and not just say " hey redhead girl take my hand"

-tonight i´ve tried again. this time i put my hand behind my back and said something like "hey redhead girl take my hand" but i closed my eyes and tried to imagine or visualize some of her attributes. i think i might teleport by coincidence because after some time the blackness of my eyes left and a street appeared. i opened my eyes and i feel a soft small girl hand in my hand. i turn around and i see a girl with short but blonde hair. in addition she is a little more thicker (not fat but not slim like i expected her). She smiles thru her whole face. i look with a little question mark in my face and she says: "I know, i have blonde hair!" and starts laughing. and i tell her that she is not that slim as i expected. she agrees again and smile even more. but i/she notice that she has pretty nice breasts. "yeah thank good they are C-Cups." she says. i touch them and tell her that i like them and they have a good size but she thinks they might even be a little bigger. we move a little and i tell her to show me a trick. she sits down and wants to play some music or something? street art style. [in this dream i had some problems with my saliva that was in firm strands and kind of attached in my throat and i tried to take them out of my mouth. it was a very strange feeling... i know this feeling but cant really remember to have done something similar in waking life... strange] so i was a little distracted but i told her "no not that kind of a trick. show a real trick." she stands up and want to do a magic trick i think and again i tell her. "a Dreamcontrol trick plz?" she rises her hands shake them shortly and have french fries stacked in her hands like a magician would have cards. she smiles again and eat a frie  and i smile too. i even consider to repeat her trick but again i have this weird feeling in my mouth and i try to put out something. i try to hard and wake up because of it.

Lesson: Dont focus on things that are bothering you. just ignore them and they will go. i know that but i couldnt let it go and it felt pretty intense/real...
The girl was funny^^ just only nonsense in her head and like she didnt want to understand me  :smiley:  i liked it. it was funny^^

-another dream where i used blink eye teleportation for short range. i sit in the last row in a cinema and wanted to sit in the middle of the cinema. i closed my eyes and imagined to sit there and it worked. 

closing ones eyes is for sure an interesting and more to investigate method to accomplish things i think. i today also fall into the void . started doing swimming gestures and knocked with my right hand against something. i grabbed it and from there i imagined again a? girl? when the visuals come back i had angelina jolie in my arms....  :smiley:  so making something from nothing (void/darkness aka closed eyes) seem to be interesting  :smiley: 

and i starting to like the void. at the beginning it made me nervous because i was scared to wake up and overthink it but now after some attempts its funny. either you start feeling around and try to stay in same plot/location and dance with a dc for example or you let it go and visualize a new scene and it works like teleportation. 

so this are my take home messages from the last days  :smiley:

----------


## Sensei

Looks like you got some good attempts going there.  :smiley:  as well Angelina Jolie, that is pretty specific.  :wink2:

----------


## RelaxAndDream

I swear i dont know where she came from. i didnt have her in my mind nor did i saw her in a movie or something for atleast half a year...  :smiley:

----------


## RelaxAndDream

So tonight in my first lucid i started running with no aim because i was not lucid/aware enough xD i was like " yea this is a dream but what should i do i cant do anything" and did the " run forest, run!"- Move after some time i got more lucid and started to fly. i got to a city that impressed me a lot. i cant even tell why but it look so different than real life cities. i was flying around and it was a little bit of a GTA feeling. i "knew" that down there at a specific spot a quest would wait for me but i fly in another direction i landed at a shop that seem to have enhancing power potions or spells or something? i entered it and found again an interesting very pleasant DC (with red hair again but different) i even asked her where we are but she laughed and asked if it is a joke. i dont remember if she told me or i asked her what her name was but after that i was distracted by a sound or something and i woke up.

why do i write this? on the one hand it was the first time i had the feeling that i really want to visit that city again! and my thoughts got in the direction of persistent realms....

after that i had another lucid with a lot of FA´s and maybe real awakenings with a DEILD? i cant tell. after some FA when i dont write them down i get always confused what happend when and if i was really awake at any point because the dream started again and again on my couch and i was confused. but i petted some beautiful brown cow and her baby came to me in my lap this was a really nice feeling. and i did it because " i thought" that the dream needed some time to build up and to stabilize. in the end i cant tell if i DEILDED into a new dream and it make sense or it was just a FA where i already was deep in the dream^^

and again i lost the plot... 
what i wanted to tell is that during the second lucid i desperately tried to teleport to the city of the first lucid... but that was the point i think i was to desperate. i tried blink eye teleportation but just fall over. then i tried to draw some portals. i managed to draw something on the ground and on a car but i couldnt push it thru so the portal opened. what i did accomplish was to summon my roommate without a problem because i wanted him to help me (i felt so desperate that i was panicky and felt like crying dont know why i got so intense  :tongue2: ) he looked a little irritated like "The fuck you bring me here" and i woke up or respectively had the first FA. 
In one of the FA i even draw a portal on a door and in the moment i wanted to push it open the door opend and i saw some room...  :Big laugh:  i was like ehm..... okay...no... hää?^^ 

so what is the take home message? Summoning someone you know is way easier than someone you dont even know the name you could associate with the person?!
Dont get desperate because you dont think straight.... Like always stop take a deep breath and get to the task with heightened awareness.


*Any Tips* how i might get there again? is there only the possibility to visualize what i saw in hope to get there or is there a possibility to actively search for it somehow? or to say it different with what mindset or approach i might get to the goal here? because like with summoning the girl... i just saw it once and not long and there is nothing specific i could say i want to teleport to that or this statue... i saw the city from above and i can tell in which direction i flow but not like any building looked in particular or something...? 

lucid dreaming starts to get more and more interesting... even without particular goals... the feeling changes or lets say i feel more comfortable or get more used to the feeling of beeing in a dream... difficult to explain but.... yea^^

i get about 2-3 lucids each night when i try and dont exhaust myself during weekends and sleep long enough... (around 9-10h in total). and atleast one of them is aware and long enough that i manage to do some dreamcontrol stuff... sometimes i just notice it and wake up or cant loose myself from the plot but one or two lucids a day with some control is nice. THAT is a level where one can start working and progressing with  :smiley:

----------


## RelaxAndDream

So today i want to catch up with some of my attempts to teleport:

-i "wake up" and want to DJ. i remember that i want to catch FA and so even that i dont feel like it i do a Nosepinch ..... and get lucid  ::D:  my awareness is pretty high and i want to teleport to the moon because i want to attempt the bonus totm. i try an in dream wild close my eyes and imagine where i want to go. i feel like to exited to fall asleep so i just visualize and open my eyes. i stand on earth but see the moon in really big. but it tries to go down and i push it up with my mind again. Suddenly some comic style frame apear around and i see a browser. i do a "doubleclick" so the picture is maximized again. a Jet cockpit appears around me and i tell myself: why not so you can fly with the jet to the moon. i start flying and it feels like in Battlefield. i have some problems with the gas and the jet is a little falling. i boost up the speed and i fly. the jet changes into a helicopter and i cant fly as high as i would like to. i see a big military helicopter and think when i change into it i might get higher... i get out and get a "mission accomplished" on my way to the next heli i get stuck and start eating mashed potatoes with a friend having a mouse and two mousepads on the table...

-i walk down an alley and i get lucid. i stop infront of a kiosk and there is a table with some food on it. i remember to teleport but first i eat a piece of broccoli. i then spin around with my eyes closed and my arms stretched out. while spinning i hit something with my arm so i pull them a little to me. i start jumping while spinning and feel a little lighter so i open my eyes and find myself in outer space floating around undcontrolled. i see the earth but it is passing by me randomly. i just cant stop. i try hard and slow down a little but still cant stop. i scream STOP! and suddenly i see the sky and a sunrise. the stars passing me by with superspeed so that they blurry and i wake up

-i read a message of an ex. i am in my bed and suddenly she lies next to me. i stand up go to the sink and wash my face and hands. i see two fireplaces in the room and the firealarm is peeping a little around. the peeping raises my awareness and i get lucid. i look into the fire and then to the bed. the girl is gone... i decide to try to teleport again. i close my eyes, look down and visualize the moon. i open my eyes and i look down on blackness. i see a small edge right in my eyesight. i try to move and start falling down into the nothingness. i hear myself? or someone screaming and i wake up

-i transport a big wooden pallet with my roommate. it is unhandy and heavy and i whine around a litte. we enter a building and go down some stairs and suddenly i think "i´m dreaming" and start smiling. i pick up the pallet on my own and tell my roommate that now that i know i am dreaming its no problem to lift it. i go down the stairs and enter a random room. i look around and look at something on the table. i focus on a small detail and try to get it as detailed as possible. i leave the room still looking around. suddenly a phone is ringing and i open the door to the room where the sound is coming from. i see a phone on a table and take it with TK to me. i see a name on the display that i dont know and pick up. there is a guy who wants to speak with the boss. i start beeing mean and sarkastic and tell him that he is not here. he tells me that he was told to call between 9 and 12 and it is important. i tell him that the boss is gone on holidays and that he just dont care... the convo goes on a little longer. while on the phone i leave thru a door and find myself outside. i want to close the door again but suddenly a big muscular guy push the door open. i try to close it but its to late. behind him are like 3 or 4 other persons (male and female) i feel like they want to beat me up or something. atleast the situation gets tense and they push and hold me. i feel uncomfortable and say stop everything gets slower i say again this time louder STOP! and everything freezes. i look to my right thinking about a short range teleportation away from these guys. but in the moment i concentrate on something else the scenery unfreezes again and they stress me out again. i start running away from them. i try to run in superspeed but it dont work. i look behind me and they are just some feet away. i turn around and scream determined: GO AWAY. they start looking around and into the sky and turn around and go. nice i think and keep going but some feet away two women approach me and are agressive too. they try to pull me somewhere and i try to resist. i turn around and bite one of them into the finger. it feels very realistic and i dont want to hurt her really. i feel like just a little more pressure and i bite the finger off. i let go and close my eyes and just want to get away. i imagine to teleport into my bed. i think i wake up my heart is pounding but i lay still and just imagine i teleported to my bed. after some seconds i open my eyes and see myself in my bed. i feel sad that i woke up but still look at my hand. it looks normal but i count my fingers and see there are seven of them... i cant believe it because i really feel awake i do another nosepinch and yea i really am dreaming. i stand up pass a toilet bowl and go into the corridor and try again to teleport to the moon. i spin around and visualize but again knock my hand on something. i stop open the door and give up the attemped. i move outside meet a girl who is following me. we decide do drive away with a car. i let her choose: ferrari or porsche? she says porsche. we move a little and i see a parking lot. i see a yellow ford mustang and find it very attractive. we go there but the door is closed. i start looking around and behind me and into my pocket to find the key but when i look up again she opend the co-driver door and i can open the driver door. i get in and want to fasten my belt i look up and see that i am sitting behind the driver seat.... i unstrap my belt again and go out. in the moment i want to get on the driver seat she sit down there. i just say no baby and lift her up and put her on the seat behind the driver. i cant remember waking up or loosing lucidity?

some other lucids but didnt try to summon or teleport there...

so teleporting is really difficult -.- maybe i should try with something more simple than the moon or the outer space. something that is more "realistic" so i dont have to teleport and visualize something that i dont know... 
i rationaly know it is just closing your eyes and visualizing  new scene but somehow i overthink it or something? dont know..
will keep trying. 
i will work out a new list with tasks that i want to accomplish. i will divide it into dreamcontrol stuff and spiritual stuff like meditating or asking specific questions. i may post it later.

----------


## RelaxAndDream

I had an short but awesome lucid this night and i think i might have a solution to some of my problems especially fire and teleportation so far:
i will summon sensei as my mentor and let me show all the cool dreamcontrol from him. he is the perfect candidate for it

i wrote more in my DJ. Here is the link:
Sensei handed me over his "persistent ring" - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

super cool!  :smiley: 
+ 100 lucids this year? Here i come  :tongue2:

----------


## RelaxAndDream

So tonight i had some goals incubated but not in a particular way. therefore i mixed them a little... next time i will do them in a hierarchical  order so i dont get confused or get random outcomes.

i trained the ability to:* convincingly pretend*  :smiley: 

i summoned this night around 8 people behind my back. it works pretty neat. sometimes, earlier i had the problem to not really be convinced that the person will be there. tonight i could counter that with a demanding manner. i ask nicely "hey xy take my hand" when i dont feel it i get more direct and stop being nice and waiting. i get a little "angry and impatient" like "hey dont make me waiting!" therefore i "scare the DC´s and they hurry up!" kind of feeling  :smiley:  worked atleast this two lucids i had pretty well. will keep testing.
counterpoint is i didnt get the persons i was expecting too. i wanted a sensei and got a female "ruth"... got distracted by her later... after that i tried to summon a female friend of mine because i wanted to ask her something and got around 5 random DC i dont know. was a funny situation tho^^ i summoned a DC was the wrong one sent him/her out of the room and repeated this procedure until i got a nice small female with whom i did some  ::roll::  ::lol:: 

might be a lack of concentration/directed expectation (maybe i concentrated on the summon itself more than on the person i wanted to) and i think it mixed up because on the one hand i wanted a sensei and on the other hand a friend of mine...

--> so next time maybe i turn a little slower to raise my expectation to get the right person or maybe i might ask before turning around to implement that i want a specific DC. 

-i could summon my "ring" that was the broken coin. i could put it on but it didnt help to summon fire... the "ring" changed later in an actual ring.
-i could summon "Sensei" that looked different then expected but i could *convincingly pretend* that it is him and asked him a question. i think i didnt wait for an answer because i was scattered and wanted to meditate in a dream too...

-->like i said: better to set priority to goals^^

meditating in a dream: not that much experience yet but it seems to make me pretty fast unaware of the dreamstate and therefore NLD but will have to try it again.

sidenote: DEILD is nice and not "that hard" but if you fail it inhibits a lot the recall of the previous (maybe long? maybe awesome?) LD....  ::doh::

----------


## RelaxAndDream

Got lucid last night and didnt know something better to do than try to teleport again:
got lucid and standing outside of a building. i am tempted to go back inside and follow the dreamplot but i hold on and thing about how senseless it would be. what can i do? oh i could try to teleport to the moon again. i paint a portal on a window of a shop. i try to push thru and the glass starts to move a little and get liquidish but not really. i move some feet away and paint a portal on a black wall. i want to push the insight right in so the portal opens but i instantly get pulled into the already open portal. i am in the blackness of the void. i think to myself. " to the moon to the moon moon moon moonlanding" i suddenly get visuals again: i am in midair under me is water. the sight looks animated i am flying and in front of me are some figures? i dont know maybe zeldatheme or something? i make a turn and fly a cycle to see if i atleast see somewhere the moon. behind a little mountain there is something but i see that it is the sun and really bright. i fly somewhere where i can land and move thru a street. i see a woman outside a house and ask her if she can show/bring me where the moon is. she nods and we enter her home. she brings me to a wall, i dont remember exactly what happend then i think i wanted to leave the house again and woke up.

i thought about it and i should have the control to summon the moon. so next time when teleportation dont work i just summon it make it big and fly there damn it  :wink2:

----------

